# MI, Ann Arbor/Saline/Ypsi: seeking players for World Tree



## Zhaleskra (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, it's not d20, but it's similar.  Care to try on a new skin?  Then I invite you to play World Tree: a roleplaying game of species and civilization.  It is a skill-based system, without classes, levels, or alignments.  Magic is everywhere.  The 8 PC species ("Primes") are anthropomorphic animals, and a few stanger things:

- Cani (dogfolk)
- Gormoror (bearfolk)
- Herethroy (cricketfolk)
- Khtsoyis (levitating heptapi with 5 eyes on eyestalks)
- Orren (otterfolk)
- Rassimel (raccoonfolk)
- Sleeth (quadrupedal panthers)
- Zi Ri (small dragons)

All of the above species get a handful of spells just for being those species.  The world is a tree which may be infinite in size, but in any case is quite huge.

I live in Saline, but am willing to game in any of the towns I mentioned in the title.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry.  Looks like I forgot information again.  D'oh!

Due to how freely the rulebook talks about some information, I must insist that all interested are 18 or older.

I'm looking for about 3-5 players, and I have at least one definate interest, and one maybe interested.

Usually on the 2nd and 4th Sundays of a month, I can be found at the Wolverine Gaming Club in the afternoon.  My real name is "Bjorn".


----------



## exile (Jun 22, 2004)

*Toledo here*

Hey, 
   I live in Toledo, but might be interested in your game, especially as you are looking to only meet twice a month. What time are you looking at playing? I ask because I game with a group that actually plays on Sunday evenings, but if the game were early enough....
Chad


----------



## Zhaleskra (Jun 22, 2004)

Indeed, I am looking at meeting only twice a month.  However, I must make some information less confusing than it may have come across.  The Wolverine Gaming Club is University of Michigan club that meets in the Michigan Union, usually on the 2nd and 4th Sundays of each month.  I had originally had the idea of a roleplaying group when I first found out about - it's actually mostly board and card games, still fun though.

For this game, I am looking for some time on the weekend: Friday evening, any time Saturday, or Sunday afternoon.  My ideal gaming session duration is 5 hours.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Jun 23, 2004)

*bump*

Due to the nature of my schedule, I have decided on Saturday evenings.

I also wrote the following overview, in hopes of attracting interest:

World Tree Overview
World Tree is © 2001 Bard Bloom and Victora Borah Bloom
DISCLAIMER
It is hard to describe the world without seeming like a plargarist, as even though I tried to paraphrase, some of out still looks “straight out of the book”.
WORLD BACKGROUND
Anthropomorphic* animals living on gynormous tree, reminiscent of an oak.  The top branches are 50 miles wide, and thousands long, the trunks are estimated as being between 3 and 6 hundred million miles tall, if they are finite; The Main Trunk is 200 miles in diameter, with other trunks similar or thinner in breadth.  In terms of technology, The Tree is something of a cross between 18th and 23rd century, and 23rd only because of the prevalence of magic.  Mass production is known, and despised.  The Tree is currently about 4300 years old, with a 50 year variance depending on whether you ask a Prime or a monster (and who cares about their opinions, anyway?).
PLAYER SPECIES IN BRIEF
CANI
(Pronounced KAY-nee): caninefolk (most are dogfolk), good sense of smell, intensely loyal, socialable, but a bit prudish.  
GENDERS: Male/Female.
GORMOROR
(Pronounced GORE-more-or): ursinefolk (most are bearfolk), unsophisticated and violent, proud and poetic, can hold their liquor, honor-bound and resistant to mind-control.
GENDERS: Male/Female.
HERETHROY
(Pronounced HAIR-uh-throy): insectfolk (most are cricketfolk), extra arms, good natural armor, pole/staff instinctive weapon combination, circumstantial running bonus.
GENDERS: Male/Female/Co-lover (also Both-female - both a co-lover and a female - extremely rare)
KHTSOYIS
(Pronounced Kut-SOY-iss): 5-eyed levitating heptapi, violent and seemingly stupid, multiple weapons, overhead bonus, color changing, poor senses of taste and smell, treated as monsters.
GENDERS: Male/Female.
ORREN
Water or snake-like mammalfolk (most are otterfolk), shapeshifters (controlable, both natural and outside influence) and good swimmers (they can hold their breath a while too), learn and socialize chaotically.  They excel at doing poorly planned things quickly.
GENDERS: Male/Female.
RASSIMEL
Nocturnal mammalfolk (2/3 or 67% are raccoonfolk), studious and resistant to poison, don't need much sleep, learn quickly.
GENDERS: Male/Female.
SLEETH
Quadrupedal big cats (for the purposes of Earth/World Tree comparison: limited to the genus Panthera, and most are panthers), good senses and agility, not so good with things that require the use of hands, predators first - which explains why they're naturally cruel, and thus are subject to prejudice.  The also have a trick in their mageriums: intuitive magic - animal matter control spells at low power for no cost – and that’s only the beginning of its usefulness.  They like to speak in the present tense as much as possible, speaking even of the past as if it were present  (e.g. "Three weeks ago I am . . .").
GENDERS: Male/Female.
ZI RI
(Pronounced zee ree): small dragons, agile and magically adept, resistant to fire, bonuses for meditating in fire they can resist, unaging (well, after their 11th or 12th birthday anyway) and immortal, not good with brute force, limited choices of manufactured weapons and armor.  Think of a kitten . . . in a dragon's body.  Did I mention they purr?  In addition to flying by flapping their wings, they can levitate like khtsoyis.
GENDERS: Hermaphrodite only.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Jun 25, 2004)

I'd be willing to run online on OpenRPG, after I figure out a good design for an OpenRPG World Tree character sheet.  Unfortunately, people would either have to already have a copy of the rules, or use pregens (I do have some).


----------

